# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Shkoni perpara pasqyres...

## iktuus

*me Pak Fjal A Ju Pelqen Vetja Juaj  Shkoni Perpara Pasqyres Cfare Mendoni, O Sikur.......  Apo Thjesht Mendoni Se Ja Vlen Te Jesh Keshtu*

----------


## dea08

> *me Pak Fjal A Ju Pelqen Vetja Juaj  Shkoni Perpara Pasqyres Cfare Mendoni, O Sikur.......  Apo Thjesht Mendoni Se Ja Vlen Te Jesh Keshtu*


uauuu
me kujtohet kur ishim studente..;motoja ime e mengjezit ishte
dilja para pasqyres, dhe ajo e shkreta ashtu e zbehur asnjihere nuk me tregoi te shemtuar...
dhe une qe perseritja me seriozitet 
ah moj pasqyre, moj pasqyre,
pse nuk thyhesh nga bukuria ime, dhe e shoqeve te mia te dhomes kur na sheh çdo dite...ha a hah
dhe mbeti moto mes nesh

----------


## Erlebnisse

dea08 vallaj paska qen moto e bukur fort LoL

teme...... nejse japim nje pergjigje mqs hyme: Pasqyra eshte vetem per te pare rregullsine e nje njeriu; asgje me shume e asgje me pak se ka, sepse si te shihesh si te mos shihesh as te zbukuron e as te shemton; thjeshte ndihmon ne rregullimin e substances ekzistuese :shkelje syri:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po nuk me pelqeu vetja ime kush di me pelqen  :perqeshje: .....

----------


## iktuus

*ti Era Si E Konsideron Veten Se Asnje Nuk Po Thot Ketu Qe Pasqyra Te Deformon Ose Anasjelltas Ti Si Mendon Je E Rregullt Ti? 
*ne Rregullimin E Substances Ekzistuese  Me Fal Si Ta Kuptoj Kete

----------


## strange

> A Ju Pelqen Vetja Juaj Kur Shkoni Perpara Pasqyres ?


Sa here shikohem ne pasqyre, e kendoj kengen; "Me ka Nena djal Dukat."  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> *ti Era Si E Konsideron Veten Se Asnje Nuk Po Thot Ketu Qe Pasqyra Te Deformon Ose Anasjelltas Ti Si Mendon Je E Rregullt Ti? 
> *ne Rregullimin E Substances Ekzistuese  Me Fal Si Ta Kuptoj Kete


Substances ekzistuese, asaj qe shifet qe eshte ne dukje, asaj qe del ne pasqyre, imazhit tend pra: besoj se u kuptuam.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ehu aman ca pyetjesh koti: Nuk besoj se ka njeri prej nesh qe sa here del ne pasqyre i duket vetja bukuri e rralle apo monster. Une here e pelqej veten shume e me shkon gjithe dita ne rregull e here me duket vetja si kot. Ne shumicat e rasteve njeri normal. Sidoqofte nuk rri ne pasqyre me ore te tera te mendohem.

----------


## goldian

une nuk kam pasqyre se kam frike me pa vedin
kur i afrohemnej femnes me largohet atehere e kuptoj skam nevoje per pasqyre

----------


## Erlebnisse

goldian hahahahaha po mire ore djal nqs s'te pelqen ty vetja i pari e nuk je pare ne pasqyre mire si i afrohesh ti goces se huj. Pastaj kushdo prej nesh nuk mund te pretendoje qe nqs eshte si _breshke_ t'i afrohet e te propozoje nje qe eshte yll: cdo person duhet  te kerkoje ate qe i pershtatet.

P. S Rapsoul je dashuruar mbas vetes tende:P As kjo s'eshte mire LoL

----------


## dea08

> dea08 vallaj paska qen moto e bukur fort LoL
> 
> teme...... nejse japim nje pergjigje mqs hyme: Pasqyra eshte vetem per te pare rregullsine e nje njeriu; asgje me shume e asgje me pak se ka, sepse si te shihesh si te mos shihesh as te zbukuron e as te shemton; thjeshte ndihmon ne rregullimin e substances ekzistuese




NUK E KUPTOVA FJALEN "paska qen" mesa di uen shkruhet paska qene,vallahi dh eune po kerkoja qenin...
une nuk prita qe ju te me vleresonit moton time dhe te mikeshav te mia, por dhashe nje mendimin tim per temen...
ka njerez qe u duket pasqyra  magjike...qe ndryshon pamjen e shpirtit, po ajo u tha...syte jane pasqyre e tij...

----------


## dea08

> goldian hahahahaha po mire ore djal nqs s'te pelqen ty vetja i pari e nuk je pare ne pasqyre mire si i afrohesh ti goces se huj. Pastaj kushdo prej nesh nuk mund te pretendoje qe nqs eshte si _breshke_ t'i afrohet e te propozoje nje qe eshte yll: cdo person duhet  te kerkoje ate qe i pershtatet.
> 
> P. S Rapsoul je dashuruar mbas vetes tende:P As kjo s'eshte mire LoL



thone se princesha puthi nje gjarper dhe ai u be princ....
kuptimin gjithkush e nxjerr spas filozofise se jetes se vet

peshtatja nuk fillon nga fiziku por nga ajo qe jo sume njerez te cilet e kane bere kete zgjedhje nuk mund tju pergjigjen juve dhe te tjereve qe i kane keto idera ne koke

gjithmone mendimi im

----------


## Erlebnisse

dea08 mos u merzit per dy llafe forumi. Me fal nqs s'te pelqeu replika, por thjeshte m'u duk pak femijerore (opinion i imi e s'kam te drejte te te jap mend ty :shkelje syri: )

Ah nuk puthi gjarper princesha, por nje bretkose, sidoqofte perrallat jane ndryshe nga realja e ne jeten tone zhabat jane zhaba e Princat jane Princa, prandaj qendrojme me kembe ne toke e me mend ne koke :buzeqeshje:

----------


## arjeta3

> *me Pak Fjal A Ju Pelqen Vetja Juaj  Shkoni Perpara Pasqyres Cfare Mendoni, O Sikur.......  Apo Thjesht Mendoni Se Ja Vlen Te Jesh Keshtu*


hem sjam dhe shume keq po sikur te kisha pak me shume leke do beja nje meremetim te vogel  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dea08

> dea08 mos u merzit per dy llafe forumi. Me fal nqs s'te pelqeu replika, por thjeshte m'u duk pak femijerore (opinion i imi e s'kam te drejte te te jap mend ty)
> 
> Ah nuk puthi gjarper princesha, por nje bretkose, sidoqofte perrallat jane ndryshe nga realja e ne jeten tone zhabat jane zhaba e Princat jane Princa, prandaj qendrojme me kembe ne toke e me mend ne koke


e vleresoj pergjigjen tuaj...
falemiderit

----------


## ^SHIU^

> *me Pak Fjal A Ju Pelqen Vetja Juaj  Shkoni Perpara Pasqyres Cfare Mendoni, O Sikur.......  Apo Thjesht Mendoni Se Ja Vlen Te Jesh Keshtu*


Me rroba apo pa rroba?
Sidoqofte, i marr gocat m'qafe. Duhet me majt hudher me vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ani-d

Varet, me c'kembe kam zbritur nga krevati ne mengjes  :perqeshje:

----------


## mije

sa her shkoj para pasqyres them :arushi: aaa sa e bukur kjo goca ne pasqyr aahahha po tna dukej vetja e shemtuar nuk do shiheshim ne pasqyr fare

----------


## dea08

> lum si ti qe je e bukur


kam pershtypjen se ajo nuk eshte me e bukur se sa ndihet e bukur, dhe kjo duhet te jete e rendesishme

----------


## MENEFREGISTJA

*A ja vlan ??? uhu si jo me me gjithe ket bukuri qe kam une si nuk ja vlan me wa ky  
Tani ne pasqyre rri shum jo sepse jam donje mis por te pakten jam shum simaptike dhe e lezeqme keshtu qe ja vlan them te rri pran pasqyres dhe tja bej qefin vetes  ahahah*

----------

